# Mr Rahul Gandhi along with a lady friend was arrested



## Curious Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

> Mr Rahul Gandhi along with a lady friend was arrested in America for possessing over 100,000 $ of unaccounted money and spend a night in US jail.
> Mr Natwar Singh approached Mr Brajesh Mishra, then National Security Advisor to NDA for help. Mr Mishra contacted american authorities who sought a personal request from A.B.Vajpayee, the then PM. Mr Vajpayee oblige, securing thereby Mr Rahul Gandhi's release.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## outlaw (Nov 10, 2006)

when did this happen?

never heard of it before


----------



## Yamaraj (Nov 10, 2006)

It was published as part of the 'Special Article' in The Statesman on 8th this month.
Here is a direct link to the article on their website - *www.thestatesman.net/page.arcview.php?date=2006-11-08&usrsess=1&clid=3&id=163364

Death to all politicians! Prepare for an uptright military rule, people. You're sitting
on your arses alright, and these scumbags have hijacked the whole country.
You have no idea how much of the 'loot' is transfered to the banks in US and
Europe. Even the British couldn't have dreamt making in 200 years what these
politicians are making every year.

'Farmer-friendly' Powar owns thousands of crores worth of property. His 'social
worker' doughter has 50 crores 'declared' wealth, which she had to show when
filing for her RS seat.


----------



## Curious Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Here is the link
*www.thestatesman.net/page.arcview.php?clid=3&id=163364&usrsess=1


----------



## anandk (Nov 10, 2006)

there are a lot of questions being asked there...no conclusive statement about his arrest...or have i misd smthng ?


----------



## Curious Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

anandk said:
			
		

> there are a lot of questions being asked there...no conclusive statement about his arrest...or have i misd smthng ?



Mr Puri has written this article after the threat given to Sonia Gandhi by Mr Natwar Singh. So he wrote in this manner I think.
But one thing is assured...Mr Rajinder Puri never wrote anything without any conclusive proof.
If anything he wrote is lie.. let the parties challange it.


----------



## AshishSharma (Nov 10, 2006)

How come our Media didn't Blow this up ... this should've been all over the news by now ???? Or probably I've missed it somehow ...


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 10, 2006)

even....i didn't heard anything on news channel!!


----------



## kirtan (Nov 10, 2006)

yes something really unheard


----------



## outlaw (Nov 10, 2006)

guys 

he is like the indian version of princy harry/william
and his mom's proxy is ruling the nation 
so obviously the incident got covered up........


----------



## viruses (Nov 10, 2006)

well this is just crap news-lol
this is not actual news and a made up story of some kind,political rivaliry


----------



## eddie (Nov 11, 2006)

What a load of bullcr@p, lol!!! 
Sonia was nothing at the time when Vajpayee Ji was P.M. Why would media not make an issue out of it? Why would P.M. actually make personal requests for a rival? Why would NDA sit silent after the defeat that they didn't imagine in their wildest dreams?

This guy needs to see a shrink...


----------



## rajat22 (Nov 11, 2006)

The action from Mr Brajesh Mishra being the son of Dwarka Prasad Misra, a staunch congressman during Indira Gandhi's time, is understandable.

But media not always playing  correct role as they did not write a word on Netaji Subhas Chandra Bose WHO DID NOT DIE IN ANY PLANE CRASH. 
The story of death was kept alive by Mr Jwaharlal Nehru for his political benefits. These and more was revealed in Mukherjee Commission Report.

Rajinder Puri did to write any trash till today. Keep faith in him .


----------



## outlaw (Nov 11, 2006)

whatever


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 12, 2006)

outlaw said:
			
		

> guys
> 
> he is like the indian version of princy harry/william



They are better they did not get arrested outside their country. Apne ghar mein badmaashi ek baat hai dusre ke ghar ghus ke badmaashi karna aur fir pakde jaana Very bad Very bad.


----------



## JGuru (Nov 13, 2006)

Our politicians make crores & crores every year. They loot the country. It's not new!!
 I'm not seeing any politician been convicted for his offences. They also buy the
 judiciary!! Our country is in such a pathetic state of affairs!!


----------

